# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Vet Vernietiger XTR

## Agnes574

Ik lees hier juist in de reclameblok boven aan de homepage iets over de Vet Vernietiger XTR...Heeft iemand hier goede of slechte ervaringen mee??

----------


## natasia

hallo,

ik heb in december een potje vetvernietiger xtr besteld, nadat ik al vanalles had uitgeprobeert om van mijn zwangerschapsvet af te komen.
ik heb niet de dosis van 2 tabletten per dag genomen , maar 1 per dag om voorzichtig aan te beginnen.
tot mijn verbazing, na 1 week de tabletten en een 500 ca dieet, begonnen de kilo's er toch wel af te vliegen.
echter na twee weken was ik ruim al 9 kilo kwijt en voelde me dan ook behoorlijk ziek en zwakjes.
ik ben met de pillen gestopt en ook met het 500 ca dieet, ben weer iets meer gaan eten en slik nu om de week de pillen.
ik ben inmiddels op mijn streefgewicht en kan dit ook zo houden zonder er al te veel moeite voor te doen, maar nu ben ik al geen snoeperd en ook geen vet eter.
kortom; de pillen werken echt en doen wat ze beloven, maar of het allemaal wel zo gezond is om zo snel af te vallen????

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Natasia,

Amai,jij bent op korte tijd écht veel afgevallen zeg!!
Zouden die pillen dan écht werken of denk je dat het grootste deel 'kilo-verlies' door het 500 Ca dieet komt???
En hoe voelde je tijdens het gebruik van die pillen?
Ik bedoel: zit er bijv cafeine in die je extra energie geeft?
Had je geen last van hartkloppingen of een onrustig gevoel bijv en kon je gewoon slapen zonder er slaapproblemen door te krijgen??
Graag je reactie...op basis daarvan kan ik dan kijken of het ook iets voor mij is  :Wink: 

Ik ben ondertussen bezig (3 dagen nog maar,maar het gaat goed!) met een 750 tot 1000 Ca dieet en er is reeds anderhalve kilo af!
Ik weet dat dit niet echt een gezond dieet is voor de meeste mensen (mensen die gezond zijn en werken of regelmatig bewegen gaan dit volgens mij niet vol kunnen houden),maar aangezien ik CVS heb (Chronisch Vermoeidheidssyndroom) en daardoor bijna zero beweeg en een zittend of liggend leven lijdt is het voor mij wel doenbaar!

Groetjes Ag Xx

----------


## natasia

Hallo Agnes,

De pillen werken goed, maar de eerste week, overdreef ik het zelf nogal en voelde me dan ook erg slap.
Nu slik ik gewoon 1 pil per dag en eet normaal, let wel een beetje op en blijf zo op gewicht.
het enige is dat je wel de pillen moet blijven slikken, ik denk dat je anders weer bij komt.
er zit geen caffeine in, is allemaal puur natuur.
ik voel me wel een stuk vitaler sinds ik ze gebruik, kortom, tot nu toe heb ik alleen maar positief nieuws over de tabletten.
Het 500 cal.dieet heeft zeker er aan bijgedragen dat ik snel gewicht verloren ben (crash dieet) ik deo dit ook echt nooit langer dan een dag of 5, want ik wil me niet meer zo slecht voelen als de eerste week toen ik begon..was slap,trillen, te lage bloedruk, te laag suiker,duizelig, zwarte vlekken voor de ogen etc...
maar dit lag niet aan de pillen, maar puur aan mezelf, was maar even volledig gestopt met eten, eer ik aan de 500 cal. begon...tja..dat is natuurlijk gewoonweg stom!!
ik hoop dat ik je vragen beantwoord heb, en veel succes met je dieet.

----------


## tientje16

hoi natasia 

ik wil je vragen waar heb je die pillen gehaald zou het ook eens willen proberen
ik ben 1.58 m En ik weeg 69 kilo vil er zo snel mogelijk 14 kilo kwijd baal zo van mijzelf

wil je me dat geven alvast bedankt 

gr tientje

----------


## Zwartje

Als je zonder pillen 500 calorieën per dag eet val je ook af. Als ik het zo lees, krijg ik geen enkele indicatie dat die pillen werken. 
Je bent tegelijk met die pillen abnormaal weinig gaan eten.. dus dat is dan toch onzin?
En nu eet je normaal en slik je die pillen en blijf je op gewicht...
Volgens mij zien die pillen dus grote nonsens.. Ze maken je alleen lichter in je portemonnee.

----------


## Destiny

HALLO IEDEREEN

Ik heb vandaag de vetvernietiger XTR thuis gekregen en ik heb een gek vraagje. Om de pil zit een plastic buisje, en het spul zit er in. KLOPT DIT WEL? En moet ik de pil zo gewoon slikken?? IS dit niet raar want het is wel soort van plastic!!! of moet ik het spul er uithalen??? PLEASE HELP ME!!

groetjes

DESTINY

----------


## markberghoef

dit is gewoon een capsule in zijn geheel doorslikken en de capsule lost op in de maag waarna de stoffen door het lichaam worden opgenomen om hun werk te gaan doen.

----------


## sietske763

ha destiny
wil je aub posten als het werkt?
en waar koop je het?
suc6

----------


## Destiny

Bedankt voor de uitleg Mark!! Wilde dit toch even voor de zekerheid weten haha!

En SIETSKE ik ben er mee bezig maar een paar dagen voor ik t ben gaan gebruiken ben ik al begonnen met gewoon gezond eten, (3 x per dag een maaltijd) en gezonde tussendoortjes. Ben nu al 3 kg afgevallen in één week! Dat is best snel maar het meeste is ook wel vocht. Ik heb ook LIPO 6 gekocht, deze schijnt een van de beste te zijn voor een snel resultaat. Dus ik probeer ze allebei. De vetvernietiger XTR kun je bestellen bij: drogisterij.net, En de LIPO 6 kun je bestellen bij: www.body-supplies.nl . Ik laat je meer weten als ik ben afgevallen! Als je nog iets wilt weten wees vrij om te vragen.

Groetjes,

Destiny

----------


## sietske763

hay
ik begrijp dat je nu 2 middelen slikt?
plantaardig??
alvast bedankt dat je me op de hoogte houdt

----------


## Destiny

hey, ja klopt. Op internet is er meer info over te vinden. Ben jij ook bezig met afvallen?

fijne avond.

----------


## sietske763

hoi
ik ben er niet heel erg mee bezig, werkt bij mij niet.
maar zou wel graag makkelijk wat kilo,s afvallen.
dus als die middelen helpen heb ik er wel belangstelling voor/
succes

----------

